# Octagon Spanish



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Me and the boy had a pretty good day at the octagon pier by bob sikes. We free-lined live pinfish and glass minnows. These two were the biggest.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! Most of the bites come on pinyards or glass minnows?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Huh? What did you say Highcotton, I was having a hard time reading your post. Most bites on glass minnows.


----------



## redrunner (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice catch.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

Good catch larry and the boy.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

nice fish !

what the hell is a pinyard? a cross between a pilchard and a pinfish?


----------



## yankee (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Larry, Hope to see you at the T for SHARKS


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm on vacation starting Fri nite at midnite. You will see me, Yankee.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yea man ive been seein yall out there alot, but most of the times im out there aint much goin on


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

Nice spanish. Did you catch em on gotchas or ly's?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Caught them on pinfish and glass minnows.


----------

